# Problems with Magic Touch Paper (OBM 5.5 Dark Garment paper through laser)



## GeordieLad (Mar 20, 2007)

Hi Guys

I got a sample pack of Magic Touch OBM 5.5 which is paper for dark
garments through a laser printer.

Most of the toner stuck to the fuser and not to the paper.

http://www.carder.net.au/forums/imgp0160_25.jpg
http://www.carder.net.au/forums/IMGP0161_25.jpg
http://www.carder.net.au/forums/IMGP0162_25.jpg

Do you have any idea what may have caused this?

Nearly forgot to mention, printer is latest Okidata C5900.

I only got 3 sheets so am VERY reluctant to put any more through.

cheers

Craig R
Brisbane, Australia


----------



## Dave_S (Jul 13, 2006)

Hi again Craig,

Funnily enough I just tried the OBM 5.5 paper for the first time on my Oki 5800 a couple of days ago, only one sheet though, I used the LABEL 1 setting, and it printed fine. What printer paper setting did you try it on?, according to the magic touch UK website it should be label.

hope this helps

Dave


----------



## tmtusa (Aug 1, 2007)

Just stumbled across this post. Hope you were able to get the transfers working. OBM is a heavier weight paper and requires a Label1 Media Type setting as posted by previous user. Let me know if you have any other questions.


TheMagicTouch USA





GeordieLad said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I got a sample pack of Magic Touch OBM 5.5 which is paper for dark
> garments through a laser printer.
> ...


----------



## jmullen (Nov 16, 2007)

I use "label 1" setting and it works good. "Plain Paper" setting would not fuse properly. Also, I was told to make sure my printer was plugged into the wall and not a power strip so the fuser wouldn't lose temp prematurely.


----------



## thesignshop (Jun 24, 2008)

Anyone give me an idea on the reliability and quality of these OKI printers please!


----------



## thesignshop (Jun 24, 2008)

Preferably not an OKI rep thank you!!!


----------



## jmullen (Nov 16, 2007)

My Oki 6100 works great with TMT paper. I use ttc, wow, and cpm for t's and awards. Got my printer from David Petersen at Erb's. He is the person on the TMT equipment page. Laser Transfer Paper - TheMagicTouch USA Hope this helps.


----------



## themagictouchusa (Feb 3, 2010)

Please see the Oki User Guide at: Laser Transfer Paper - TheMagicTouch USA - Support Then open the "equipment" folder, then "printer", then "Okidata", then click on "C6150N Setup". This will tell you the proper settings in the Oki printers for TMT media.

Adam


----------



## nametagsky (May 29, 2011)

Just checked out "The Magic Touch" transfer printer system at the Embroiderymart NNEP show in Nashville. Really thinking about persuing it. But, haven't read much about it here,,,,,any comments or opinions or input on this system. 

Much cheaper than a DTG of course. The various styles of paper dictate your retail to the customer. Some of the sheets, to print white for example, are $5 each. 

Just wondering. I may get into this anyway, but it sure helps to have some opinoins out there. 

On the previous posts for this out there, any more problems. How is the paper working for you now? 

How is the customer support,,,,???

How is your ink consumption,,,,and I understand it's based obvioiusly on the design.


----------



## johncarlton (Apr 25, 2012)

check the back of your paper, and follow the arrows , the paper must be placed with the arrows pointing towards your printer ( of course use the thick 1 ) , 

Ps: i had the same problem, the paper keeped getting stuck in the printer, i have a bizhub c253


----------

